# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مارک ؟ نکته ؟

## unlucky

سلاام و وقتتون بخیر  :Yahoo (100): 
..................................................  ............
پارسال تست هایی رو که میزدم کنارشون یه علامت میزدم.
یا تیک میزدم ( ینی درست زدم ) یا دایره میکشیدم ( ینی درست زدم ولی خوب بلدش نبودم ) یا ضربدر میزدم ( ینی غلط زدم )

اینطور مارک کردن درسته اصلا ؟؟؟؟
++  چه نکته هایی رو توی دفتر نکات بنویسم ؟؟؟

به مثال زیر دقت کنید :
تست لغت فارسی اومده بود چند تا از لغات زیر نادرست ترجمه شدن...
یکی از لغتا *رحمت* بود.  معنی شده بود *مهربان*
من میدونستم درستش مهربانیِ. ولی مجازاً درست گرفتم.  :Yahoo (21): 


و از اونجا که توی گذینه ها صفر نبود. من کمترین عدد توی گذینه هارو زدم ( ینی یک غلط )
و تست درست زده شد.
اما علامت دایره کنارش کشیدم. به این دلیل که بلدش نبودم.

سوال اول ؛ به همین دایره گذاشتن ادامه بدم ؟؟ یا فقط تیک و ضربدر بزنم ؟؟
شما چطوری ستاره دار و خط دار و ... میکنین ؟؟؟

سوال دوم ؛ اگه قرار باشه توی دفتر این نکته رو بنویسم اینجوری در میاد :::
حواست باشه معنی لغاتی که *ی نسبی* دارن با همون لغت بدون *ی نسبی* فرق میکنه.

خب نکته خیلی مسخره ای به نظر میاد...
نکته هایی که به نظر ارزش نوشتن نداشته باشن رو مینویسید شما ؟؟

یه توضیح در مورد روش خودتون بدید. مرسی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dr.Naser

چی چی :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## ali.sn

> سلاام و وقتتون بخیر 
> ..................................................  ............
> پارسال تست هایی رو که میزدم کنارشون یه علامت میزدم.
> یا تیک میزدم ( ینی درست زدم ) یا دایره میکشیدم ( ینی درست زدم ولی خوب بلدش نبودم ) یا ضربدر میزدم ( ینی غلط زدم )
> 
> اینطور مارک کردن درسته اصلا ؟؟؟؟
> ++  چه نکته هایی رو توی دفتر نکات بنویسم ؟؟؟
> 
> به مثال زیر دقت کنید :
> ...


هر نکته ای که به نظرت مهم میاد یا شاید یادت بره رو بنویس حتی اگه مسخره باشه ضرر نداره که.این روش مارک هم در اخر برای مرور خوب هست

----------


## unlucky

> اینم یک تاپیک واقعا مفید و کنکوری تو انجمن ، که دقیقا سوال منم هست 
> فقط یه چیزی ، تراز بالاهای انجمن و رتبه های برتر پارسالی رو که میشناسی و هنوز فعالن رو تگ یا منشن کن ،
> چون انجمن سرشار بچه های متوسط و معمولی هست ، بهتره که نظر اونایی که موفق بودن پرسیده بشه ، به نظرم ..


راستش من زیاد نمیشناسم افراد سرشناس و موفق اینجارو.

اگه ممکنه خودت زحمت منشنو بکش

----------


## unlucky

> هر نکته ای که به نظرت مهم میاد یا شاید یادت بره رو بنویس حتی اگه مسخره باشه ضرر نداره که.این روش مارک هم در اخر برای مرور خوب هست


مرسی پاسخ.
فقط از کجا بفهمم که یادم میره یا نمیره ؟؟
از طرفی اگه همه نکات مسخره رو بخوام بنویسم کلی نکته میشه !
حجم میره بالا.
میخوام یه جوری باشه که نکته های کل درس ها بیشتر از ۲۰۰ صفحه نشه.
توی دوران جمع بندی ۲ دور روش بزنم.

----------


## Pasteur

> راستش من زیاد نمیشناسم افراد سرشناس و موفق اینجارو.
> 
> اگه ممکنه خودت زحمت منشنو بکش


باشه،
 بعضی از رتبه ها برتر که هنوز هم انجمن میان :  @nodetboy  @sajad8  @Mahya14  @matrooke  @neda415  @Mr.amp98
دوستان لطف کنین به سوال استارتر پاسخ بدین که سوال من و بعضیا دیگه هم هست ،
بگین که :
1. چطور موقع تست زدن ، سوالا رو مارک دار می کردین ؟ کنار تستا علامت خاصی میذاشتین ؟ 
2. چه جور نکاتی از تست ها رو یاد‌داشت می کردین ؟ موقع مرور وجمع بندی چه طور ازاین نکات استفاده می کردین؟

پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسختون.

----------


## Pasteur

> باشه،
>  بعضی از رتبه ها برتر که هنوز هم انجمن میان : @nodetboy @sajad8 @Mahya14 @matrooke @neda415 @Mr.amp98
> دوستان لطف کنین به سوال استارتر پاسخ بدین که سوال من و بعضیا دیگه هم هست ،
> بگین که :
> 1. چطور موقع تست زدن ، سوالا رو مارک دار می کردین ؟
> 2. چه جور نکاتی از تست ها رو یاد‌داشت می کردین ؟
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسختون.


و همین طور چند نفر از تراز بالا های انجمن که الان حضور ذهن دارم :  @Amirhossein1377  @amir.hzF  @iSalar  @parnia-sh  @ALI-k  @amir.jad

ممنون ، دوستان .
دوستان دیگه ای هم که از قلم افتادن بفرمایید پاسخ بدین.

----------


## amir.hzF

> و همین طور چند نفر از تراز بالا های انجمن که الان حضور ذهن دارم :  @Amirhossein1377  @amir.hzF  @iSalar  @parnia-sh  @ALI-k  @amir.jad
> 
> ممنون ، دوستان .
> دوستان دیگه ای هم که از قلم افتادن بفرمایید پاسخ بدین.


 تستایی که غلط زدم رو و تست هایی که  احساس میکنم میتونن مفید بشن مثلا تستایی که جدیدن و..
  نکاتی که تازه و جدید باشن و تا حالا جایی ندیده باشم و اونایی که  احساس کنم   ممکنه به درد بخورن

----------


## Mr.amp98

> باشه،
>  بعضی از رتبه ها برتر که هنوز هم انجمن میان :  @nodetboy  @sajad8  @Mahya14  @matrooke  @neda415  @Mr.amp98
> دوستان لطف کنین به سوال استارتر پاسخ بدین که سوال من و بعضیا دیگه هم هست ،
> بگین که :
> 1. چطور موقع تست زدن ، سوالا رو مارک دار می کردین ؟ کنار تستا علامت خاصی میذاشتین ؟ 
> 2. چه جور نکاتی از تست ها رو یاد‌داشت می کردین ؟ موقع مرور وجمع بندی چه طور ازاین نکات استفاده می کردین؟
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسختون.


سلام. ممنون
۱. خب کنار سوالایی که مهم بودن و ارزش داشتن دفعه بعد دوباره بهشون رجوع کنم یه ستاره میزدم یا دور شماره سوال یه دایره میکشیدم

۲. نکاتی از تستها که به نظرم خوب بودن رو توی حاشیه کتاب مینوشتم. سوالایی که جواب نمیدادم یا غلط میزدم نکاتشون رو مینوشتم. سوالای درستی هم که نکات خوبی داشتن رو هم نکاتشون رو مینوشتم و اون سوالا رو علامت دار میکردم که دفعه بعد خواستم دوباره تست بزنم یه مرور ازشون بکنم تا دوباره نکته ها برام یاداوری بشن
موقع جمع بندی هم همزمان با مرور کتاب، نکات رو میخوندم

----------


## mvp

اها راستی یه سوالی
شما تستارو تو کتاب تستتون حل میکنید؟یعنی مثلا برای یه سوال زیست عین ازمون جلوش علامت میزنین و خط میکشین و...؟

----------


## Mahya14

سلام
خب من هیچ وقت تست علامتدار نکردم اما به نظرم همون روشی که استارتر گفته خوبه. فقط بهتره علت مشکل هم کنار تست بنویسی. مثلا نکته شو یادت رفته, بی دقتی بوده یا ... اینطوری می فهمی کجای کارت می لنگه

برای نکته نویسی, من اگه چیزی بود تو حاشیه کتاب می نوشتم. هر درسی که بود فرقی نداشت

----------


## Pasteur

> سلام
> خب من هیچ وقت تست علامتدار نکردم اما به نظرم همون روشی که استارتر گفته خوبه. فقط بهتره علت مشکل هم کنار تست بنویسی. مثلا نکته شو یادت رفته, بی دقتی بوده یا ... اینطوری می فهمی کجای کارت می لنگه
> 
> برای نکته نویسی, من اگه چیزی بود تو حاشیه کتاب می نوشتم. هر درسی که بود فرقی نداشت


سلام ، 
تست علامت دار نمی کردین ؟ پس چطور موقع جمع بندی ها بازیابی و مرور می کردین ؟
یعنی همه رو دوباره میزدین یا ... چه طور ؟
سپاس

----------


## Mahya14

> سلام ، 
> تست علامت دار نمی کردین ؟ پس چطور موقع جمع بندی ها بازیابی و مرور می کردین ؟
> یعنی همه رو دوباره میزدین یا ... چه طور ؟
> سپاس


مرورم فقط ماه آخر بود که اونم تقریبا همشو عمومی خوندم و تستای کنکور زدم+ کتابای جمع بندی خیلی سبز
یعنی دوران جمع بندی من تستای قبلی رو دوباره نزدم. تست جدید زدم( و همینطور کنکور ها)

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> و همین طور چند نفر از تراز بالا های انجمن که الان حضور ذهن دارم :  @Amirhossein1377  @amir.hzF  @iSalar  @parnia-sh  @ALI-k  @amir.jad
> 
> ممنون ، دوستان .
> دوستان دیگه ای هم که از قلم افتادن بفرمایید پاسخ بدین.


من همیشه تو پاسخبرگ تست میزنم مال گاجه......و هر کتاب و درسو جدا کردم
من سه مدل علامت دارم
1)ضربدر سوالایی که غلط زدمه
2)منفی سوالایی که غلط زدم ولی بدلیل بی دقتی
این 1 و2 خیلی مهمه که جدا باشن چون که علت های متفاوتی دارن
3)دایره سوالایی که نتونستم جواب بدم
یه علامت مخصوص جدا هم دارم یه دایره قرمز که شامل تستایی هست که به درد دوران جمع بندی میخورن(نه لزوما تستای خیلی سخت بلکه اونایی که خودم توشون مشکل دارم و حتما هم درسطح کنکور باشن و نه بیشتر)

----------


## unlucky

> من همیشه تو پاسخبرگ تست میزنم مال گاجه......و هر کتاب و درسو جدا کردم
> من سه مدل علامت دارم
> 1)ضربدر سوالایی که غلط زدمه
> 2)منفی سوالایی که غلط زدم ولی بدلیل بی دقتی
> این 1 و2 خیلی مهمه که جدا باشن چون که علت های متفاوتی دارن
> 3)دایره سوالایی که نتونستم جواب بدم
> یه علامت مخصوص جدا هم دارم یه دایره قرمز که شامل تستایی هست که به درد دوران جمع بندی میخورن(نه لزوما تستای خیلی سخت بلکه اونایی که خودم توشون مشکل دارم و حتما هم درسطح کنکور باشن و نه بیشتر)


ممنون. این علامتا خیلی بهترن.
فقط یه لطف میکنی در مورد نکته ها یه چند تا مثال بزنی ؟

دوستان دیگه میگن نکته هایی که به نظرت با ارزشن.
مشکل اینجاس که من نمیدونم با ارزش بودن یه نکته رو چه چیزی مشخص میکنه.

اگه توضیح دادنش سخته. یه چند تا مثال بزنی ممنون میشم.
یدونه از عربی یدونه از ادبیات و یدونه از ریاضی.
اگه شد یدونه هم از فیزیک.
نکته هایی که توی دفتر نکاتت نوشتی بگو.

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> ممنون. این علامتا خیلی بهترن.
> فقط یه لطف میکنی در مورد نکته ها یه چند تا مثال بزنی ؟
> 
> دوستان دیگه میگن نکته هایی که به نظرت با ارزشن.
> مشکل اینجاس که من نمیدونم با ارزش بودن یه نکته رو چه چیزی مشخص میکنه.
> 
> اگه توضیح دادنش سخته. یه چند تا مثال بزنی ممنون میشم.
> یدونه از عربی یدونه از ادبیات و یدونه از ریاضی.
> اگه شد یدونه هم از فیزیک.
> نکته هایی که توی دفتر نکاتت نوشتی بگو.


به نظر خودم نکته بارزش نکته ای هست که کنکوری باشه و نه لزوما خیلی سخت باشه
واسه هر درس متفاوته این قضیه
مثلا زیست اگه یه تستو غلط بزنم میام دقیقا از روی خط کتاب پیداش میکنم و با خودکار آبی میبرمش تو پرانتز(این باعث میشه تو مرور ها بدونم کجاها bug دارم)

----------


## m.arbaghaei

> من همیشه تو پاسخبرگ تست میزنم مال گاجه......و هر کتاب و درسو جدا کردم
> من سه مدل علامت دارم
> 1)ضربدر سوالایی که غلط زدمه
> 2)منفی سوالایی که غلط زدم ولی بدلیل بی دقتی
> این 1 و2 خیلی مهمه که جدا باشن چون که علت های متفاوتی دارن
> 3)دایره سوالایی که نتونستم جواب بدم
> یه علامت مخصوص جدا هم دارم یه دایره قرمز که شامل تستایی هست که به درد دوران جمع بندی میخورن(نه لزوما تستای خیلی سخت بلکه اونایی که خودم توشون مشکل دارم و حتما هم درسطح کنکور باشن و نه بیشتر)


این اقا امیرحسین امسال میترکونه 

حالا می بینیم !!!

----------


## unlucky

> به نظر خودم نکته بارزش نکته ای هست که کنکوری باشه و نه لزوما خیلی سخت باشه
> واسه هر درس متفاوته این قضیه
> مثلا زیست اگه یه تستو غلط بزنم میام دقیقا از روی خط کتاب پیداش میکنم و با خودکار آبی میبرمش تو پرانتز(این باعث میشه تو مرور ها بدونم کجاها bug دارم)


بله ممنون متوجه ام.

فقط اون مثال هایی عرض کردم مقدور نبود ؟
اگه ممکنه توی 4 تا درس عربی، فارسی، ریاضی، فیزیک.
هرکدوم یدونه از نکته هایی که نوشتی بگو.
البته لطفا.

میدونم که نکته های مد نظر هرکس با بقیه فرق میکنه. ولی خب به عنوان یه دید کلی به نظرم خالی از فایده نیست  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## matrooke

> باشه،
>  بعضی از رتبه ها برتر که هنوز هم انجمن میان :  @nodetboy  @sajad8  @Mahya14  @matrooke  @neda415  @Mr.amp98
> دوستان لطف کنین به سوال استارتر پاسخ بدین که سوال من و بعضیا دیگه هم هست ،
> بگین که :
> 1. چطور موقع تست زدن ، سوالا رو مارک دار می کردین ؟ کنار تستا علامت خاصی میذاشتین ؟ 
> 2. چه جور نکاتی از تست ها رو یاد‌داشت می کردین ؟ موقع مرور وجمع بندی چه طور ازاین نکات استفاده می کردین؟
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسختون.


سوالا چند دلیل داره غلط زدنشون
یکی اینکه کلا وال رو بلد نبودم ک کاملا این سوالا روعلامت میزدم
یه سری سوالا رو به خاطره بی دقتی غلط میزدم اینا اگه بی دقتیم جوری باشه ک فک کنم باره بعدم تکرار میشه علامت میزدم و کنارش مینوشتم بی دقتی
یه سری سوالا هم درست میزدم اما پاسخ یا تیپ سوال خوب بود.کنارش یا مینوشتم پاسخ یا جالب
تستای غلط رو اگه باره بعد درست میزدم خط میکشیدم روش ک بعدا اگه ززیاد باشه مرور نمیکنین
نکاتی ک فک میکردم بدرد یخوره اون پاسخ هایی ک بهتره روشه من بود یا اونایی ک فکر میکردم یادم میره.اما اون پاسخ هایی ک جنبه ی کنکوری نداشت رو خیلی بها نمیدادم.
نکات خیلی خیلی مهم هم وارده کتاب میکردم
مرور هم ک مشخصه خب
اها اینم بگم 
مثلا برای زیست اگه نکته یک کلمه بود توی کتاب دوره اون کلمه خط میکشیدم شیمی هم همینطور
نکات زبان فارسی رو توی دفتری جدا مینوشتم
چیزه دگ ای یادم نمیاد
موفق باشید

----------


## nodetboy

> باشه،
>  بعضی از رتبه ها برتر که هنوز هم انجمن میان :  @nodetboy  @sajad8  @Mahya14  @matrooke  @neda415  @Mr.amp98
> دوستان لطف کنین به سوال استارتر پاسخ بدین که سوال من و بعضیا دیگه هم هست ،
> بگین که :
> 1. چطور موقع تست زدن ، سوالا رو مارک دار می کردین ؟ کنار تستا علامت خاصی میذاشتین ؟ 
> 2. چه جور نکاتی از تست ها رو یاد‌داشت می کردین ؟ موقع مرور وجمع بندی چه طور ازاین نکات استفاده می کردین؟
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسختون.


سلام،خوب من علامتایی که نشون میداد این تست سخته،دامداره،یا بیدقتی کردم غلط زدم،نتوستم حل کنم
این جور چیزا رو با علمتای مختلف کنار تستا مشخص میکردم(ضربدر،ستاره،م)،بعضی سوالا هم که یه نکته خاص واسه حلشون لازم بود یا مطلب جالب داشتن معمولا همونجا کنارتست یادداشت میکردم

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> بله ممنون متوجه ام.
> 
> فقط اون مثال هایی عرض کردم مقدور نبود ؟
> اگه ممکنه توی 4 تا درس عربی، فارسی، ریاضی، فیزیک.
> هرکدوم یدونه از نکته هایی که نوشتی بگو.
> البته لطفا.
> 
> میدونم که نکته های مد نظر هرکس با بقیه فرق میکنه. ولی خب به عنوان یه دید کلی به نظرم خالی از فایده نیست


برم خلاصه هامو ببینم چند تا خوبشو فردا میام میگم
ولی خب خیلی ریز نشو دیگه بشین بخون بقیش حله وسواس به خرج نده

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> برم خلاصه هامو ببینم چند تا خوبشو فردا میام میگم
> ولی خب خیلی ریز نشو دیگه بشین بخون بقیش حله وسواس به خرج نده


مثلا واسه شیمی
کاتالیزگر های مبدل کاتالیستی پلاتین Pt و پالادیوم Pd و رودیم Rhهستند 
حالا طراح میاد یه چیزی شبیه اینو میده مثلا Pa واسه پالادیوم و Ru واسه رودیم
این نکته کنکوریه و چرت نیست و ارزش داره یه فلش تو کتاب درسی کنار همین مطلب بزنی و خیلی خلاصه بنویسی (نهRu)
حالا مثلا یکی واسه اینکه بگه منم خوبم میاد از عناصر مغز و کلیه کبد تست میده که تو مغز برخلاف کلیه و کبد کبالت نداریم
این میشه نکته چرت که کنکوری نیست و درراستای دید طراح کنکور نیست وارزش نوشتن نداره
یا مثلا سنجش 95 گفته بود کیسه ی هوای سمت کمک راننده بیشتر باد میشه که نکته ی چرتیه
تو ریاضی
مثلا تو مثلثات چند تا تیپ داریم که سوالا با همون ایده ها تکرار میشن
مثلا تو یه تستی رادیکال3 داریم و جواب یه چیزیو ازت خواسته
اگه جای رادیکال3 tan30 بذاری سریع ساده میشه و حل میشه
من تو دفترخلاصم نوشتم :اگه رادیکال3 دیدی مشکوک شو به دخالت tan و cot
یا tan a+b و tan a-b رو داده و tan 2a رو میخواد که ایدش مشخصه
واسه زیست
درسیه که بچه ها سوالای چرت و پرت زیاد میپرسن ازش...سوالایی که اصلا تو دید طراح نیست و کاملا بچه ها میکشه تو حاشیه.....وقتی برسن دوران جمع بندی میبینن حتی یادشون نیس که rna کوچک با کدوم rna polymerase بود اونوقت الان گیر دادن به چیزای ریز بیخود و بی فایده
تکنیک ده گانه رضا امیر کشتی نجات این بخشه https://t.me/AmirBio_97
قشنگ دید طراحو بهت نشون میده و ذهنتو راجع به این قضیه شفاف میکنه تا در راستای دید کنکور زیست بخونی
نکته خوب از زیست:گاسترین خون خروجی از دیواره معده را بازی و نیز سکرتین خون خروجی از دیواره روده را بازی میکند(این جمله درسته)
البته این نکته خوب سخت بود
نکته خوب میتونه سخت باشه یا ساده و ارزش اون رو این تعیین میکنه که ما توی اون نکته bug داریم یا نه
هر نکته ی سختی هم خوب نیست و گاها چرت میشه و اینو باید تشخیص بدی
.
.
.
یه دفترچه هم دارم مخصوص چیزایی که پرکاربردن تو کنکور و من توشون بدقلقم
مثلا یه فرمول که هی قاطی میکنم 
یا یه قید که یادم میره همش
یا یه ایه پرتکرار که تسلط ندارم روش
.
.
.

واسه عربی مثلا اخوان جمع مسکر با اخوان مثنی...که جمع مکسرش بر وزن افعاله
.
.
.
واسه لغت ادبیات جلوش تله ها شو مینویسم
مثلا دژم خشم میشه (نه خشمگین)

----------


## unlucky

> مثلا واسه شیمی
> کاتالیزگر های مبدل کاتالیستی پلاتین Pt و پالادیوم Pd و رودیم Rhهستند 
> حالا طراح میاد یه چیزی شبیه اینو میده مثلا Pa واسه پالادیوم و Ru واسه رودیم
> این نکته کنکوریه و چرت نیست و ارزش داره یه فلش تو کتاب درسی کنار همین مطلب بزنی و خیلی خلاصه بنویسی (نهRu)
> حالا مثلا یکی واسه اینکه بگه منم خوبم میاد از عناصر مغز و کلیه کبد تست میده که تو مغز برخلاف کلیه و کبد کبالت نداریم
> این میشه نکته چرت که کنکوری نیست و درراستای دید طراح کنکور نیست وارزش نوشتن نداره
> یا مثلا سنجش 95 گفته بود کیسه ی هوای سمت کمک راننده بیشتر باد میشه که نکته ی چرتیه
> تو ریاضی
> مثلا تو مثلثات چند تا تیپ داریم که سوالا با همون ایده ها تکرار میشن
> ...


مرسی واقعا. الان که اینا رو خوندم متوجه شدم نکته نویسی منم تقریبا شبیه خودته.

خیلی لطف کردی. ببخشید به زحمت افتادی  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## neda415

> باشه،
>  بعضی از رتبه ها برتر که هنوز هم انجمن میان :  @nodetboy  @sajad8  @Mahya14  @matrooke  @neda415  @Mr.amp98
> دوستان لطف کنین به سوال استارتر پاسخ بدین که سوال من و بعضیا دیگه هم هست ،
> بگین که :
> 1. چطور موقع تست زدن ، سوالا رو مارک دار می کردین ؟ کنار تستا علامت خاصی میذاشتین ؟ 
> 2. چه جور نکاتی از تست ها رو یاد‌داشت می کردین ؟ موقع مرور وجمع بندی چه طور ازاین نکات استفاده می کردین؟
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسختون.


سلام
من با هربار خوندن علایم متفاوتی میذاشتم مثلا بعضی هاشونو که بی دقتی میکردم یا اونایی که بلد نشده بودم یا اونایی که احساس میکردم یا تجربه نشون داده بود نکته اش هی یادم میره.
نکاتی همکه یادداشت میکردم درس به درس متفاوت بودمثلا از فیزیک اون تیپ رو خودم توضیح برای روی سوال و روش حل مینوشتم به صورت یکی دو جملهکه دوران جمع بندی هم مرورش بهم کمک کرد برای مرور خود اون تست  یبار بخودم توضیح میدادم.یا برای عربی فقط نکته های ریز مثلا نوع یک کلمه یا فرق دو تا فعلو... که نکاتی بود که برام جدید بود.برای ادبیات و زبان فارسی هم تقریبا همینجور بود.

----------


## Ali__S

> مثلا دژم خشم میشه (نه خشمگین)


سلام....داداچ توضیحاتت خیلی خوب بود.... ولی فکر کنم اینجارو برعکس گفتی دژم میشه خشمگین و افسرده.(صرفا جهت اطلاع)

----------

